# air conditioner smell



## theiss2200 (May 30, 2009)

I first want to say i am sorry if this is a repeat but I couldn't find any on the search.

I just put my air conditioner in my window and made sure all the filters and drain holes were clean and clear and i started up the AC unit. It is giving off a smell of mold/mildew and i don't know how to get rid of it. I bought the unit last year and it worked great. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of something i can do to get rid of the smell and make it work fine. Let me know/
Thanks


----------



## jronimo (May 27, 2009)

It sounds like you need a new filter. The constant warming and cooling on these machines can build up moisture quickly. If it doesn't evaporate properly, the stagnant water can lead to fungi, molds, and mildews, as well as diseases like Legionnaire's disease growing in your unit. From now on keep the unit clean from any build up and you shouldn't encounter this problem again. 

Go to AP Wagner Appliance Parts for a new filter.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounds as though you used your unit last year, placed it in some type of storage, and brought it out this year for use. IF you did not give it a good cleaning of the coils, and let it dry, before you put it in storage then you probably have a mold problem from moisture left on the coils from last year OR moisture accumulated on the coils from storage. I would suggest removing the unit, taking the sheet metal cabinet completely off, use some type of cleaning solution (1 part Clorox/10 parts water) to clean the coils, wash it off really good with a water hose, let dry THOROUGHLY, maybe even with a fan blowing on it. Then re-install it with new filter and see if this isn't much better. Remember- -the unit must be dried THOROUGHLY before re-installing. Before storing in the future, clean the coils and dry before storing. Placing the unit in a large plastic garbage bag with some of the Zeolite sounds good to me.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

jronimo said:


> It sounds like you need a new filter. The constant warming and cooling on these machines can build up moisture quickly. If it doesn't evaporate properly, the stagnant water can lead to fungi, molds, and mildews, as well as diseases like Legionnaire's disease growing in your unit. From now on keep the unit clean from any build up and you shouldn't encounter this problem again.
> 
> Go to AP Wagner Appliance Parts for a new filter.



Might not be a bad idea to clean the evaporator to. A through cleaning of both coils and the drip pan will eliminate. A commercial like Calgon Coil Cleaner
would be my choice.


----------



## bryan511 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can what you describe here - the condensation mildewing - happen to our whole house air conditioner/ducts? We have an unexplained earthy smell this summer. The condensation pump is working, I checked it yesterday. We also have a trusteam humidifier. That unit is dry (as it should be in summer). It smells like it might be pulling air from the crawl space. We put a down vapor barrier and insulated the crawl space walls and ductwork.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

If possible, remove the unit from its case, do a really thorough job.

Spray the hard to reach areas, like between coils with Lysol. Use a liquid version of same for areas you can get to, since wiping directly will do a better job than just spraying.
Be careful not to spray inside the relay box or other electrical components, although I don't think Lysol will harm anything.
Allow to dry out before restarting, so you don't get the smell of Lysol everywhere.

Replace the filter.

One note: Even though your drain plug is clear, you can still get water standing in the bottom of the unit if it is not properly mounted. You need a slight downward slope towards the outside.

FW


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

on window units that smell usually goes away after it runs a few days. unless you now have a mold problem. the coils drip water and flush the odors away. all the suggestions above were good. if you hose anything make sure ALL electrical parts are protected. next year just make sure a/c is completely dried out before storage and when reinstalling spray evap coils with an odor-ridder like Fabreze.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

if you spray the coils won't the dirt and crap stick to them ?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

no. they'll wash off. i'm assuming you won't use some oil based cleaner.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Jacques said:


> no. they'll wash off. i'm assuming you won't use some oil based cleaner.


 OK so fabreez then hose it out :thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

use the cologne this guy uses to make it smell better


----------



## bryan511 (Feb 12, 2009)

We are still getting odor. I am not convinced it's mold but worry it might be. It could be either pulling air form the crawl space or the air handler is not draining and mold is forming (can't think of any other cause). Had a guy from the installation company who said he couldn't smell the odor. He also looked at the system and found nothing wrong. We are going ahead and running it with the windows open for a while to see if it clears. Welcome any suggestions.


----------

